# Grunfeld and Karl have dstroyed this franchise.



## McCabeEvanston (Apr 19, 2003)

Grunfeld and Karl have dstroyed this franchise. Allen, Ollie, Murray and a first for D Mason. Scoot Williams and a #1 for A MAson. Two first round picks for Pryzbilla. Picking Haislip and Ford??? They are screwed. They will win 25 and the BRadley center will be empty.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

karl is a Cancer....Look at what he did to the US basketball team.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

It indeed looks puzzling; where are the Bucks heading?
Ain't Karl the best paid coach in the NBA? Why would he want to coach a bunch of losers?

The Bucks had a up-an-coming team with the Big Three; all they needed was a decent center and a little dust of chemistry sprinkled upon them. That team had all the chances to contend in the East.

Look at them now: Big Dog... gone; Allen and Cassell also gone. Milwaukee isn't exactly the team every FA dreams to play for, isn't it?
Are they planning to rebuild form the draft? That will take severall years... and severall loosing seasons.

I just can't figure it out...


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Yes Bucks are in a deep hole. But there is just one thing they have to do!
TRADE George Karl!


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Ok lets not get carried away. Yes the bucks are screwed. But they did this for a reason. To let their youngsters develop and cut payroll. Enough to sign a marquee free agent.

Once, tim thomas is off the books, (he will resign) but at a lower cost. The bucks are the only team in the league that are high about this guy. Around the same time cafey comes off the books. Which will allow then to re-sign Red and D. Mason. Anthony mason off the books will only reduce their payroll more, same as pryzbilla. The only move that doesnt fit into this pay roll reduction is Joe smith, his contract is longer than Cassels (what were they thinking?).

So obviously Smith, is part of their answer to their defense and rebounding. Wikth Desmond Mason at SF and Red at SG, thats a decent young core. Obviously Bucks have some confidence in Ford, if they traded cassell. Or they think that Gary was going to re-sign (tsk tsk). So lets take this line up, i think its quite smart.

PG : Ford
SG : Red
SF : D.Mason/Tim Thomas
PF: J.Smith
C : Dan the man, or one of the centers from next years draft.

Bucks could tank this season and get a good pick and draft one of the centers in the big man filled 2004 draft.

The bucks may also be planning to let Smith and Thomas go, or re-sign them for peanuts. Either way this would allow them to make playing time for Hailslip. This is a few years away still, so if Hailslip doenst work out by then, they would be under the cap and could sign a big name free agent, say like Tmac. Thats a biiig hoping there.

But what the bucks have done is open alot of options. Im talking 3-4 years down the track. They will be terrible now, but in the future they have a hand full of youngers with promise, and a hand full over expensive over paid vets who are comming off the books. 

Chances are these young guys will be decent. All they would need is so sign a big name free agent. if these young guys become stars re-sign those mediocre players for lower contracts.

With their original team the bucks were destined to compete for 2-3 place in the east. Theres no trophies for that.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

What marquee free agent will they get though. I'm not one to say that a big FA won't come just because "it's Milwaukee", but they didn't exactly have a positive buzz in the first place and these moves don't seem likely to help things. 

Even though I like Mason and Redd, I don't think these guys are good enough now or will be good enough to be the kind of stars that carry a team. Unless they get lucky enough to capture a LeBron type talent in one of the next drafts this is a really ugly looking roster for the forseeable future. I could be and hope I'm wrong about TJ Ford, but they're betting the farm on a kid that I would definitely not have drafted :|


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> What marquee free agent will they get though. I'm not one to say that a big FA won't come just because "it's Milwaukee", but they didn't exactly have a positive buzz in the first place and these moves don't seem likely to help things.
> 
> Even though I like Mason and Redd, I don't think these guys are good enough now or will be good enough to be the kind of stars that carry a team. Unless they get lucky enough to capture a LeBron type talent in one of the next drafts this is a really ugly looking roster for the forseeable future. I could be and hope I'm wrong about TJ Ford, but they're betting the farm on a kid that I would definitely not have drafted :|


I think they will only be a losing team for a few years. I think they will play team oriented basketball like the overachieving 1st year TMac-less magics did. Desmond will be their slasher, collapsing defenses now and then while opening up Red for open J's. 

If TJ can play his game in the NBA and involve everyone in offensive sets, and set up their future center (from 2004 draft), then i think they have a very good chance of getting a 41-41 or just under 50% record. Thats not to shabby for a team with no stars. I dont think this team needs superstars. If they show unselfishness and log a few wins, the perception of the bucks will change and free agents will flock to them.

However, if they dont win, Knowing todays superstars, no one will join the bucks. See my post on this issue

Superstars and lack of leadership


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Look at the Bucks before Karl and Grunfeld. At least they made a run at it. More then you can say then the Hawks, Cavs, Heat, T'Wolves, Magic, Raptors, Hornets, Grizzles, Warriors, Clippers, Nugz, and Suns


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Heat????

Riley made the heat better and almost getting to the finals......But as always Jordan ruin our chances.....Also NY......
But all the is in the past.......


Yes this franchise is ruined.....For now anyways.......


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> I think they will only be a losing team for a few years. I think they will play team oriented basketball like the overachieving 1st year TMac-less magics did. Desmond will be their slasher, collapsing defenses now and then while opening up Red for open J's.
> ...


Nice post. I think you're being uh... optimistic  about the Buck's chances this year. Unless Ford is spectacularly better than I expect, I expect them to be in the high lottery despite Mason and Kukoc, who are both players I like quite a bit. And like you point out, no one will come to take their money if they're losing and have no buzz.

I checked out the scoop on their draft picks though, and they will probably have two picks next year- their own and the Hawks unless the Hawks' is one of the top 3. More likely than not, that gives them two pretty high lottery picks. If they could add Pavel the Podperson or Emeka Okafor and say, Hakim Warrick, maybe they turn things around real quick.

I don't like the idea of losing on purpose, and really they're leaving everything up to the Lottery Gods, but they could get pretty lucky.


----------

